# Halloween Extreme Orlando May 24th-26th, 2013



## BIGANT

I cant wait!! Finally a Halloween show here in Florida! Apparently this is a transworld show the same one that just happened but being put on here in Orlando and open to the public finally!






A Halloween, horror and haunted house extravaganza like nothing you've seen before, HALLOWEEN EXTREME grants unprecedented public access to movie- and theme park-quality props and effects, available for the first time at the consumer level. Home haunters and Halloween enthusiasts will now have the opportunity to obtain the very same items used by professional attractions and events the world over, allowing anyone and everyone to create a truly professional haunt experience. Co-produced by the twisted creative minds behind Netherworld Haunted House, this insanely unique event delivers three full days of EVERYTHING Halloween fanatics, haunters, and horror lovers could desire.

Open to the general public as well as industry professionals, HALLOWEEN EXTREME offers cash-and-carry and wholesale items for purchase, including animatronics, make up, costumes, masks and decor

HalloweenExtreme.com

If any fellow Florida Haunters are going let me know!


----------



## badger

The new Big Scary Show that comes out Friday April 5th will have Jen Braverman and Ben Armstrong of Halloween Extreme talking extensively about the show. They are partnering with Spooky Empire's May-Hem to make this a HUGE event...


----------



## heresjohnny

I will have to look into this, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DoomBuddy

I will be there with my wife (sharpobject). Maybe we can get together.


----------



## mys197gt

I'll be there - don't tell your wife


----------



## badger

For those familiar with the Zombie Prom in Chicago, the folks behind that are putting on their prom at Halloween Extreme...

www.halloweenextreme.com for lots of information...


----------



## sharpobject

I'm so excited to be going to this. If any Hauntforum members want to meet up - just name the time/place.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Wish I could go. But I'm not sure about Florida. I think there's to many distractions. Still wish I could go though.


----------



## sharpobject

HalloweenZombie said:


> Wish I could go. But I'm not sure about Florida. I think there's to many distractions. Still wish I could go though.


 Aw - come on Vic - it would be great to see you (you are, after all, the one who got me involved in all this). And maybe you can sign my TAS poster...


----------



## BIGANT

*A Quick Video Walk Around of Halloween Extreme Orlando*

Made a quick walk through video for Halloween Extreme this past weekend in Orlando. While the event wasn't as large as I had hoped it would be I was still thrilled to have the opportunity for such a cool event here. I really hope the vendors and everyone else had a great time and will hopefully return for another show next year!


----------



## theundeadofnight

BIGANT ,

That is a great looking Eerie Acres Cemetery logo at the start . Good looking props in the video . What company is near the end , Victorian living room with goth girl getting her photo taken ?


----------



## BIGANT

theundeadofnight said:


> BIGANT ,
> 
> That is a great looking Eerie Acres Cemetery logo at the start . Good looking props in the video . What company is near the end , Victorian living room with goth girl getting her photo taken ?


Thanks!!! The company near the end is Cutting Edge Design they make set pieces for haunts and things and do a really good job at it! They were making set piece live over the course of the three days but sadly I didnt get to see the finished product. Their website is http://www.cuttingedgescenicdesign.com/


----------



## dudeamis

makes me jealous of people that live anywhere near a city with a population over 100k. Thanks for letting me live vicariously through you, some of these props are really inspirational.


----------

